# Received my UDM



## johnsosn (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi 
After hearing the 240v UDM wasn't going to be here until at least September (problems with CE)
I ordered one from the states 110v and it arrived in three days!
No import duty.
I already have a transformer so I have no worries.
I was a little concerned as to vibrations but I'm pleasently supprised.
Now waiting for some dry weather to give it a go.
Simon


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Where did you get it matey?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

^^Autopia at a guess


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

no import too, nice one


----------



## johnsosn (Jun 21, 2007)

Autopia.
They markedthe value as $5!
I also ordered a Few pads and the total value was marked as $25.
Good service.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm sorely tempted.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

To me that kinda defeats the object of a UDM?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Not if it's more powerful it doesn't. And it's cheaper, no?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

With 110v its no cheaper than a PC, as you still have to buy Transformer etc. 

I'm personally waiting until the 240v is released


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

13yearoldetailer said:


> With 110v its no cheaper than a PC, as you still have to buy Transformer etc.


He already has a transformer so it's a straight swap for the PC


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

How does it compare against the PC?


----------



## johnsosn (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't know first hand.
However, after looking at all the side by side reviews on the U.S forums, They have all said it removes defects (swirls scratches) faster.
Apparently it's placed between the pc and rotary, with a little more safety.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

debating whether to order one now myself???

I'd rather wait for a UK version but if it takes a couple of months I'll miss the summer weather (???) for doing the work, and during the last few months of the year I'm working away loads so will be challenged to get the work done anyway. I have almost 4 weeks off before the end of Aug so could use the time to do all 3 cars completely, and have them looking spanking before the UK UDM even arrives!

What do you think?


----------



## johnsosn (Jun 21, 2007)

I've just fitted mine with a 10m extension.The Transformer stays in the garage, it makes no difference to me whether it's 110 or 240.
I'm sure at a later date you could just buy the 240 motor.
I've heard that Autopia are saying another 90 days.3 months is a long time to wait!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

johnsosn said:


> I've just fitted mine with a 10m extension.The Transformer stays in the garage, it makes no difference to me whether it's 110 or 240.
> I'm sure at a later date you could just buy the 240 motor.
> I've heard that Autopia are saying another 90 days.3 months is a long time to wait!


did you order yours from Autopia in the US? If you did, I think I may well just order one tonight.


----------



## johnsosn (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes.Autopia.
I also ordered some pads.
You have Pm
Simon


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

drpellypo said:


> Not if it's more powerful it doesn't. And it's cheaper, no?


Trouble is, having used the UDM, I wouldn't say its anymore powerful or more effective at removing swirls than a PC - its certainly not the middle ground between PC and rotary that has been mentioned in the past... It may be fractionally more powerful, but thats it really... Forced rotation DAs such as the Makita BO6040 and the Flex are more powerful pieces of kit in terms of out and out power...

The UDM has the advantage of being 240V, but if I already opwned a PC I personally wouldn't be replacing it with a UDM, at least not until my PC actually needs replacing as the tools for me a pretty similar. If I didn't own a PC, then the UDM makes an excellent choice, but if you already own a PC then personally I would stick with it, and if you're looking to trade up to something more powerful, I'd grab a scrap panel and have a go with a rotary...


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm pleased you said the above DaveKG!

I've just bought a pc off 182_Blue with all the 4" and 6" SFX pads. Just bought a load of stuff off Cleanyourcar too, Menzerna polishes you recommended me to get and guess what? Yes I went for the Victoria Concourse Wax!!!

Gonna have my first go with the machine this weekend.:buffer:

Agree with some of the other guys points earlier though, by the time I'd waited 3 months for the 240v UDM being available we'll be into the sh1t weather. And if you haven't got a decent sized garage to work in.......its going to be a lottery getting a decent weekend to spend the time you need on the car.

Our MD gave me a 240v/110v transformer from work. F-R-E-E-B-I-E!!!


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Trouble is, having used the UDM, I wouldn't say its anymore powerful or more effective at removing swirls than a PC - its certainly not the middle ground between PC and rotary that has been mentioned in the past... It may be fractionally more powerful, but thats it really... Forced rotation DAs such as the Makita BO6040 and the Flex are more powerful pieces of kit in terms of out and out power...
> 
> The UDM has the advantage of being 240V, but if I already opwned a PC I personally wouldn't be replacing it with a UDM, at least not until my PC actually needs replacing as the tools for me a pretty similar. If I didn't own a PC, then the UDM makes an excellent choice, but if you already own a PC then personally I would stick with it, and if you're looking to trade up to something more powerful, I'd grab a scrap panel and have a go with a rotary...


pleased to read that dave:thumb:


----------



## ianc61 (Aug 5, 2006)

I am still deciding whether to go for PD or UDM


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I went for a PC in the end, and don't regret it one bit! The 110v is no big issue to be honest. My PW is far heavier than the transformer, and it's not like you're doing 10 corrections a day. Probably 1 at most, so it's no big deal taking it places.


----------



## GordR (Sep 9, 2006)

Im in a similar situation at the mo- i havent really got time to wait till the Uk version of the UDM comes out as iv got quite a few cars at work to sort out that im struggling with by hand.

So do i go Us UDM or PC??


----------



## ianc61 (Aug 5, 2006)

I am in a similar situation, don't know whether to go for the UDM or PC.


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

same here i want a UDM but i want it now!!!


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Stop fannying about and just go for what you want! 

If you're going to go for one from Autopia you might as well spend the extra and get the UMD over the PC, but it's your choice! There really isn't _that_ much between the 2 machines.


----------



## fergy (Aug 30, 2007)

I take it the pc is just a more popular model


----------



## trueno86 (May 30, 2006)

the pc was just released a lot earlier than the UDM. From from all reports that i have rea. Its more powerful(probs not by much tho) and has less vibrations. Which was a major selling point to me. I bought a UDM. Don't regret it one bit. But i don't have a pc to compare with


----------

